# Neiiiiiiiiiin ! ! ! Schei...



## versus (18. März 2007)

wollte heute noch bei bester laune den tollen (natürlich roten) nos r-f real seal von kint ins avalanche einbauen - lalala...  





dann entdecke ich eine kleine schwarze linie am steuerrohr 





das wird doch nicht... 





oh gott, doch es ist ! es ist ein ca. 3cm langer riss im steuerrohr, der am ende schon aufspleisst  





das wars ! aus, ende, kaputt, hin, schrott    
mein erstes GT - fast 10 jahre haben wir zusammen den pfälzer wald durchkurvt.
viele tausend km, etliche rennen und marathons, unzählige stunden in der werkstatt, mühsames zusammensammeln  passender teile und dann das    :

so eine riesen schei§§e - kanns nicht fassen !  

brauch jetzt n bier...


----------



## Storck74 (18. März 2007)

Mein Beileid  
Wenn du den Traurigen Rest micht mehr sehen, haben möchtest würde ich ihn gerne haben!
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Mein Beileid  

Kann man den Rahmen nicht versuchen zu schweißen?? 

Man könnte es dann zumindest noch als Stadtrad oder so nutzen.


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

2005:




2006:








2007:


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mein Beileid
> 
> Kann man den Rahmen nicht versuchen zu schweißen??
> 
> Man könnte es dann zumindest noch als Stadtrad oder so nutzen.



an jeder anderen stelle würde ich auch darüber nachdenken, aber am steuerrohr...

ich hatte das problem ja schon mal vor jahren, als die post einen xcr-rahmen am steuerrohr beschädigt hat. ALLE haben vom rumbasteln am steuerrohr abgeraten.


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2007)

Mein allergrößtes Beileid, das ist ja wirklich zum   

ich würde den Rahmen wie GT-Heini sagt ggf schweißen lassen, oder als 

Erinnerung vieler tausend Kilometer, Werkstattstunden etc. im Wohnzimmer an

die Wand hängen.


----------



## tomasius (18. März 2007)

******* !  Ist's denn beim Ausbau des Cane Creeks passiert


----------



## Hupert (18. März 2007)

Wirklich nen schönes Rad hattest du da....


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

danke für die anteilnahme - ich glaube nicht, dass es beim ausbau passiert ist, denn die obereschale ging schon verdächtig leicht raus. musste mit dem gummihammer nur ganz leicht klopfen...

bevor ich den schweissen lasse hänge ich ihn wirklich lieber in der wekstatt an die wand.


----------



## Kint (18. März 2007)

ist doch nur ein avalanche...   nein im ernst mein absolutes beileid zu deinem verlust.  

ich halt die augen für dich offen....


----------



## kingmoe (18. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> an jeder anderen stelle würde ich auch darüber nachdenken, aber am steuerrohr...
> 
> ich hatte das problem ja schon mal vor jahren, als die post einen xcr-rahmen am steuerrohr beschädigt hat. ALLE haben vom rumbasteln am steuerrohr abgeraten.



Ring drehen lassen, der außen aufgesetzt werden kann. Das Steuerrohr steht doch oben ein Stück über, sollte passen. Dann haut´s dir das Teil auf keinen Fall direkt auseinander. Steuersatz mit hoher Einpresstiefe hilt zusaätzlich. Oder ein komplettes Rohr in das defekte einsetzen lassen und danach 1" fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ring drehen lassen, der außen aufgesetzt werden kann. Das Steuerrohr steht doch oben ein Stück über, sollte passen. Dann haut´s dir das Teil auf keinen Fall direkt auseinander. Steuersatz mit hoher Einpresstiefe hilt zusaätzlich. Oder ein komplettes Rohr in das defekte einsetzen lassen und danach 1" fahren.




hatte ich mir auch überlegt zu schreiben, sehe das ebenfalls als die beste lösung an ein steuerohr zu reparieren. problem bei a und b ist bei versus  jedoch dass der riss spleisst, beim ring aussen wird ihm irgendwann das material vorne rausbröseln, bei der hülse innen die irgendwann ausreissen.


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ring drehen lassen, der außen aufgesetzt werden kann. Das Steuerrohr steht doch oben ein Stück über, sollte passen. Dann haut´s dir das Teil auf keinen Fall direkt auseinander. Steuersatz mit hoher Einpresstiefe hilt zusaätzlich. Oder ein komplettes Rohr in das defekte einsetzen lassen und danach 1" fahren.



so viel steht das nun auch nicht über und 1" kommt nicht in frage, da ich ja eben erst die sid erstanden und eingebaut habe  
ein radkumpel von mir ist schlosser. den werde ich mal befragen, aber eigentlich will ich keine bastellösung...


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2007)

lieber 6 mal ne op als ein riss in einem gt.

        

was kann man da noch sagen.   

könnte aber sein das ich noch nen 18 ava oder zassi auftreiben kann.

melde dich wenn du interesse hast.


----------



## micki260 (18. März 2007)

Hmm...also wenn der Riss sich nicht weiterbilden soll muß er am ende erstmal abgebohrt werden, danach könnte man sich überlegen zu Schweißen oder mit einen guten Zweikomponentenkleber zu arbeiten.Da gibts einen sehr guten von Scotch,schimpft sich irgendwie 1751,wies aber nicht so genau.


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> lieber 6 mal ne op als ein riss in einem gt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dumm nur, wenn man innerhalb von 4 monaten beides hat  
hast du es schon überstanden ?

ich melde mich wegen des rahmens...


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> dumm nur, wenn man innerhalb von 4 monaten beides hat
> hast du es schon überstanden ?
> 
> ich melde mich wegen des rahmens...




morgen 6 30 sach ich nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

6 30 stand ich auch auf station - im op war ich dann kurz vor 12 !
die meinten das op-management würde die leute immer so früh berstellen, egal welchen op-slot man hat! 
ich fand die 5 stunden im warteraum ganz schön lang... also buch mitnehmen!

alles gute für morgen!!!


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

juhu! hier die lösung - nein nicht der rahmen, eher der text...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Arrowhead-606...092797951QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"ist bei GT so" warum hat mir das von euch noch keiner gesagt ;-) ???


----------



## salzbrezel (18. März 2007)

Wie wäre es den, wenn du einfach einen Steuersatz mit langer Lagerschale verklebst bzw. mit dem Rahmen verschweißen lässt?



> juhu! hier die lösung - nein nicht der rahmen, eher der text...:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Arrowhead-6061...c mdZViewItem



Der Preis ist für so eine runtergekommene Schüssel eine Frechheit. Hoffentlich kaufts keiner, der sich mit den Garantiebedingungen nicht auskennt ;-)

Gruß...


----------



## alf2 (19. März 2007)

versus schrieb:


> juhu! hier die lösung - nein nicht der rahmen, eher der text...:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Arrowhead-606...092797951QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> "ist bei GT so" warum hat mir das von euch noch keiner gesagt ;-) ???



Würde mal bezweiflen, dass Ansprüche, die noch vor der Zeit des GT-Konkurses stammen, anerkannt werden. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Erfolg damit. 

Viel Glück! 
und auch von mir herzliches Beileid!


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Würde mal bezweiflen, dass Ansprüche, die noch vor der Zeit des GT-Konkurses stammen, anerkannt werden. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Erfolg damit.



ich hatte das eher scherzhaft gemeint - ich wüsste schon mal gar nicht AN WEN ich einen solchen garantieanspruch stellen sollte.


----------



## redsandow (19. März 2007)

natürlich auch mein beileid.ich würde einfach mal bei GT-DEUTSCHLAND nach fragen kenne zwei fälle wo der rahmen durch einen neuen gleichwehrtigen ersetzt worden ist.wird halt ein aktueller rahmen sein wenn sie es machen


----------



## kingmoe (19. März 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> natürlich auch mein beileid.ich würde einfach mal bei GT-DEUTSCHLAND nach fragen kenne zwei fälle wo der rahmen durch einen neuen gleichwehrtigen ersetzt worden ist.wird halt ein aktueller rahmen sein wenn sie es machen



Wann wurden die defekten gekauft? Das klappt nie...


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2007)

Hier gibt es blauen Ersatz:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290095813127

Verkäufer ist ja alllgemein bekannt. Preis finde ich aber etwas zu hoch.


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier gibt es blauen Ersatz:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290095813127
> 
> Verkäufer ist ja alllgemein bekannt. Preis finde ich aber etwas zu hoch.



das wäre der totale knaller mit den roten parts  , aber ich habe keine adresse in usa und auch null erfahrungen mit übersee-deals...

was muss man denn noch als zuschlag für porto, zoll etc. rechnen (ja ich weiss es gibt freds dazu, aber bestimmt kann das doch jemand über den daumen peilen)?


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2007)

Frag Kint, der hat erst vor kurzem einen Zaskar bei diesem Verkäufer erstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

mach ich: kint ???


----------



## Kint (19. März 2007)

sie wünschn....?  


joah, das mach ich mal alles per mail volker, das sprengt hier den rahmen... 

ich möchte es nochmal in aller deutlichkeit hier sagen....:

bei sonem riss hast du mehrere probleme....:

1. Steuersätze mit langer/ großer einpresstiefe haben meist um die 3cm derselben. wenn du einen 3cm riss hast  kannst des also vergessen.

2. der riss ist gespleisst, das bedeutet im endeffekt, dass du an den enden der risse schon ne großflächige schwächung des materials hast. 

3. wenn du aussen nen ring aufpresst, dann hast du zwar im anfangsbereich des risses ( mehr als 1cm ist wahrsch eh nicht drin ) ne spannwirkung von aussen, aber letztendlich wird folgendes passieren: der ring wird sich verformen, der steuersatz wackeln, das steuerohr ausleiern, und letztendlich wird der riss am anfang ( vorm spliss) aufplatzen und an derGabelung des risses wird dir ein dreieckiges stück nach vorne ausbiegen... dann ists endgültig vorbei...

4. gleiches wird mit einem eingepressten/ verklebten Rohr passieren. 

5. wenn du 3 und 4 kombinierts hast du in deinem fall wahrscheinlich die besten chancen, ich würde die (stahl) stücke zusätzlich verschweissen.,.. so dass du ne seperate einheit hast, die über das steuerohr mit dem rahmen verbunden ist... 

alles bastellösungen, eigentlich ist sowas nen fall für die wand...


----------



## versus (19. März 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> alles bastellösungen, eigentlich ist sowas nen fall für die wand...



genau so sehe ich das auch - L E I D E R ! ! !
zumal ich schon zweimal bei voller fahrt über den lenker gegangen bin und ich zumindest einmal extremes glück hatte, dass ich mir nicht das genick gebrochen habe (stock im vorderrad bei ca. 40 kn/h  ). deshalb möchte ich am steuerrohr keinerlei kompromisse eingehen.

natürlich trotzdem *VIELEN DANK * an alle, die sich gedanken und mir vorschläge dazu gemacht haben


----------



## redsandow (19. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wann wurden die defekten gekauft? Das klappt nie...



einmal handelte es sich um einen zaskar x.oberrohr/sattelrohr naht gerissen tauschrahmen zaskar race in weiß/rot
2.war ein i-drive 
ist natürlich wirklich die frage ob sich da noch einer zuständig fühlt,bei dem ganzen hin und her


----------



## Kint (19. März 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> einmal handelte es sich um einen zaskar x.oberrohr/sattelrohr naht gerissen tauschrahmen zaskar race in weiß/rot
> 2.war ein i-drive
> ist natürlich wirklich die frage ob sich da noch einer zuständig fühlt,bei dem ganzen hin und her




also vor 11.09.2001  - dem schicksalstag der welt und gt....

volker - gleich haste mail....


----------



## versus (21. März 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> einmal handelte es sich um einen zaskar x.oberrohr/sattelrohr naht gerissen tauschrahmen zaskar race in weiß/rot
> 2.war ein i-drive
> ist natürlich wirklich die frage ob sich da noch einer zuständig fühlt,bei dem ganzen hin und her



da kommt mir doch gerade der tollkühne gedanke, dass eine solche frage gaaanz vielleicht durch Team GT beantwortet werden könnte - nur mal so als gedanke, schliesslich steht da oben auf der seite immer hübsch:

*GT USA *Dieses Forum wird von GT Deutschland betreut. Es soll den Usern die Möglichkeit geben sich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. März 2007)




----------



## Kruko (21. März 2007)

Vielleicht hift ja ganz laut *RUFEN*.  

Wäre doch schön eine  Antwort zu bekommen


----------



## versus (21. März 2007)

wäre doch mal interessant auszutesten was man anstellen muss, bis sich jemand meldet:

*haaaaaaaaalloooooooooo*

vielleicht mit prominenter unterstützung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (21. März 2007)

Also, langsam finde ich das auch unverschämt, was GT mit den deutschen Kunden abzieht.
Zuerst mal der eigentlich nicht schlechte Produktkatalog: in vielen Ländern sind tolle Räder zu bekommen, bei uns fehlen aber zB das Peace.
Außerdem kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, mal ein vernünftig ausgestattetes Zaskar in den Katalog zu nehmen (ich meine hier eine höherwertige Ausstattung).

Dann diese Homepage... warum hat es keiner geschafft, das Ding mal für 2007 zu aktualisieren? Überall kann man von den tollen Neuerungen für 2006 lesen. Das ist einfach nur arm, das wär eine Sache, die jeder Praktikant in 30 Minuten gemacht hätte. Und diese Händlerverbindungen sind absoluter Käse! Da sind Händler aufgeführt, deren Geschäft noch nie ein GT gesehen hat.

Und zuletzt die Geschichte mit diesem Forum. Ich nehme mal an, dass 25% der jüngeren Mountainbiker in diesem Forum unterwegs sind. Warum kümmert man sich nicht drum? Früher ging es doch auch. So baut man sich keinen Kundenstamm auf.

Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich enttäuscht. Wenn die Räder nicht so geil wären, hätte ich den Laden schon längst abgeschrieben.


----------



## tomasius (21. März 2007)

Ja, ja das GT Peace. Ich hätte es diesen Sommer so gern als Stadtrad gehabt.   In UK ist's erhältlich, in D nicht!  

Liebe GT Deutschland Vertretung: "Hier ist ein Kunde! Ich würde gerne das GT Peace bestellen! Ich wäre sogar bereit, mögliche Mehrkosten (Transport) zu tragen."    

Mal sehen, bo's irgendwann mal hier steht.


----------



## versus (21. März 2007)

ich möchte ja gar nicht erwähnen, dass ein hersteller z. b. auch bei einem wettbewerb wie dem unseren einfach mal ein käppchen, eine tasse, oder einen GT-kugelschreiber hätte sponsern können...

im übrigen hat der gt-händler in KL seit einem halben jahr auch wieder dicht gemacht - die jungs waren aber auch nicht so richtig clever.


----------



## kingmoe (21. März 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ja, ja das GT Peace. Ich hätte es diesen Sommer so gern als Stadtrad gehabt.   In UK ist's erhältlich, in D nicht!
> 
> Liebe GT Deutschland Vertretung: "Hier ist ein Kunde! Ich würde gerne das GT Peace bestellen! Ich wäre sogar bereit, mögliche Mehrkosten (Transport) zu tragen."
> 
> Mal sehen, bo's irgendwann mal hier steht.



Vergiss es, bin mit meinem Händler schon ewig dran, eins zu über Epple importieren - da kannst du auch in den Wald rufen...


----------



## Kint (21. März 2007)

fährt unser mod überhaupt noch gt ? in letzter zeit sieht man ihn  nur noch mit lite:kotz:

naja. situation ist ja nicht neu und gemecker hilft hier ja auch net... wir ham hier narrenfreiheit und können uns sogar an us gezicke unseres lieblingsherstellers erfreuen - wie in der guten alten zeit...


----------



## HimoRoyden (3. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

1st of all mein aufrichtiges Beileid zum gebrochenen Steuerrohr und damit vermutlich dem Verlust deiner AVALANCHE. S**t happenz!

Zu dem gebrochenen Steuerrohr mein Input: Vom Reparieren mit dem Ziel das Gestell wieder sportlich einzusetzen rate ich definitiv ab!!! Aluminium ist in diesen Qualitäten sehr kritisch bez. Alterung und v.a. Dauerschwing- und Wechselbiegefestigkeit und gilt bez. homogener Werkstoffwerte in Fachkreisen als "Zufallsprodukt". Das weiss jeder Maschinenbauer. 

Die ganze Schooosse zu schweissen wirft auch grobe Schwierigkeiten auf: Schweissen ist ein Prozess, bei dem das Alu extremen thermischen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird, in dem sich metallurgisch das Gefüge des Werkstoffs verändert. Es kommt zu Verzug und zu inneren Verspannungen. Das macht eine Wärmebehandlung v.a. beim viel kritischeren 6061 absolut notwendig, um die inneren Spannungen durch Rekristallisation zu eliminieren.7005 und 7075 sind da nicht ganz so kritisch aber haarig genug. Danach ist weder garantiert, dass die Schweissnaht was taugt, noch dass der Rahmen noch gerade ist. Zudem ist Heat Treaten nicht ganz billig - und die Wahl des richtigen Schweisszusatzstoffes ist auch nicht ohne. 

ERGO: Lass es stecken. Halte das Geröhr in Ehren und erinnere dich der vielen schönen Momente. Avis gibt es ja noch "reichlich" zu bekommen. Ich hab auch noch eins - bleibt aber an meiner Wand 


______________________
klingt komisch, iss aber so

Als einzige Lösung wäre eine Armierung von aussen mittels Ring denkbar. Auf 1" zu Verringern wird auch reichlich knapp (Wandstärke der Hülse).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (3. April 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> und gilt bez. homogener Werkstoffwerte in Fachkreisen als "Zufallsprodukt". Das weiss jeder Maschinenbauer.



da bin ich aber nicht ganz einverstanden, als Maschinenbauer. Wenn die Güte von Alu ein Zufallprodukt wäre, dann würde wohl jedes zehnte Auto/Flugzeug/Maschine/usw auseinander fallen. Unsere Alu Lieferanten garantieren Qualität, diese liefern sie auch, und die gab es vor 10 Jahren auch schon.
Ein guter Schweißer in Verbindung mit sinnvoller Vorarbeit kann so ein Riss wieder hinbekommen. Ob es sich lohnt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## HimoRoyden (3. April 2007)

Und wer garantiert das es hält? Der STRESS Berechner. Und was setzt der an? Kerbfaktoren und viele andere kleine Dinge, die aus dem Re-Wert dann ganz schnell mal ein kleines Häufchen Elend machen. 

Aber sei beruhigt: gerade deshalb fallen die Flugzeuge/Autos/Maschinen nicht einfach so auseinander. Rm liegt bei 7075&co je nach Wärmebehandlung auch schon mal deutlich über 800 N/mm². Wenn ein Teil dann schwellend belastet ist, unter Schwingungen eingesetzt wird, Tieftemperatur oder Hochtemperatur sieht, dazu noch Innendruck herrscht, dann kannst da mal ein Sigma_zulässig von etwa 1/4 daraus machen.

Alu ist halt auch ein Scheisszeug. Aber richtig eingesetzt werden Zaskars daraus....

Lies mal nach: Military Handbook of Materials V5. 
______________________
klingt komisch, iss aber so


----------



## Janikulus (3. April 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert das es hält? Der STRESS Berechner. Und was setzt der an? Kerbfaktoren und viele andere kleine Dinge, die aus dem Re-Wert dann ganz schnell mal ein kleines Häufchen Elend machen.
> 
> Aber sei beruhigt: gerade deshalb fallen die Flugzeuge/Autos/Maschinen nicht einfach so auseinander. Rm liegt bei 7075&co je nach Wärmebehandlung auch schon mal deutlich über 800 N/mm². Wenn ein Teil dann schwellend belastet ist, unter Schwingungen eingesetzt wird, Tieftemperatur oder Hochtemperatur sieht, dazu noch Innendruck herrscht, dann kannst da mal ein Sigma_zulässig von etwa 1/4 daraus machen.
> 
> ...



also verstehe mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber du schmeißt hier mit begriffen um dich die nicht logisch im Zusammenhang stehen.
Materialermüdung kann man berechnen, und das garantiert mir, dass meine Konstruktion das aushält wofür sie ausgelegt wurde. Betonung hier auf auslegen. Ein Alurahmen ist nicht für 10 Jahre Lebensdauer und mehrmaliges wechseln des Steuersatzes ausgelegt. Vom Kerbfaktor kann hier nicht die Rede sein, wo war denn die Kerbe? Und eine Betriebstemperatur von 0°C bis 40°C ist für Metalle nicht wirklich eine große Belastung.
Ein Alu mit einer Zugfestigkeit von über 800N/mm², ich bitte da mal um genauere Angaben über Hersteller und Bezugsquellen, dann würde ich in Zukunft nämlich auf eine Menge Stahl verzichten! Ja ich weiß, im militären Bereich und in Luft- und Raumfahrt ist viel mehr möglich. Man sagt ja die waren sogar auf dem Mond!


----------



## Kint (3. April 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Man sagt ja die waren sogar auf dem Mond!



gerüchte... mag die dikussion - auch wenn ich da als wirsing nicht so wirklich viel beitragen kann zu....


----------



## HimoRoyden (3. April 2007)

Tja Janikulus,

ich glaube ja nicht, dass hier einer Bock auf Fachgesimpel und Reviermarkierer hat. Ich wollt nur einem Radler einen Tip geben: Lass das ganze. Und dafür sprechen viele technische Gründe aus technischer Sicht. Das du da ein Problem damit hast, ist prinzipiell dein Ding. 

Ich habe eben nur skizziert, wie aus der Festigkeit eines Materials eine kleine Festigkeit wird. In meiner Branche sind -52°C schon ein Thema - versuch für die Temperatur mal eine Kerbschlagzähigkeit zu bekommen...

Übrigens stellt sich die Frage des Kerbfaktors sehr wohl. Oder geht bei deinem Bike die Passung des Steuersatzes ohne Absatz durch das ganze Steuerrohr? Also bei mir nicht. (Eine Kerbe ist nicht nur eine Kerbe, wenn sie scharfkantig ist...)

Zur Festigkeit: Ja in der Luftfahrt. Aber was glaubst du mit welchen Materialien du bei einem Avalanche oder Zaskar zu tun hast? Der Unterschied ist nur, dass der Werkstoff ohne die entsprechenden Materialpürüfungen eines 3.1 Zeugnisses bezogen wird und damit 1/2 kostet. Im Übrigen sind die Werkstoffe kalt- oder warmverfestigt und in der entsprechenden Qualität um hohe Festigkeiten zu erzeugen - und zu garantieren. 

Ausserdem: Bei Festigkeitswerten von Werkstoffen kommt es auf das Halbzeug an. Es gibt hochfeste dünne Bleche und eher mässig feste Stangen aus ein und dem selben Material. Hängt mit der Kristallisation und Abkühlung sowie von der mechanischen und thermischen Weiterbehandlung ab.

Natürlich kann ein Hersteller von Halbzeug eine Qualität garantieren - da brauchst du keine Sorge haben - aber eben die Qualität die beim Vorhanden sein von einer bestimmten Menge von Fehlern pro Volumeneinheit tatsächlich existiert.

10 Jahre... Shot peening, trowalisieren oder Ball burnish - Vorspannung der Oberfläche oder Aufbau von Druckeigenspannungen erhöht übrigens die dynamische Festigkeit eines Werkstoffs. Das wurde bei GT nicht nur der Optik wegen gemacht. Das heisst nicht ausgelegt für 10 Jahre. Aber es ist vermutlich mit einer der Gründe, warum die Dinger "ewig" halten.


----------



## versus (3. April 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Das du da ein Problem damit hast, ist prinzipiell dein Ding.



falsch #1



HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Aber es ist vermutlich mit einer der Gründe, warum die Dinger "ewig" halten.



falsch #2 (wenn du dir die bilder nochmal ansehen möchtest)

ich danke für deine bemühungen, bitte aber von weiteren technischen ausführungen abzusehen - ich bekomme davon kopfschmerzen!


----------



## Janikulus (3. April 2007)

Lieber Himo,
ich habe das Gefühl, dass du dich hier ein bisschen angegriffen fühlst... Dem ist nicht so, es geht mir halt nur auf den Keks wenn Leute anfangen mit ihrem Fachwissen rumzuprotzen, im Glaube was sehr schlaues von sich zu geben. Leider bin ich auch vom Fach und wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen, dass wir hier über Fahrradrahmen reden und nicht über tiefere technische Mechanik.
Nein ich will auch keine Streiterei mir dir über Rm, Re, Sigma, Tau und Diverse Werkstoffe, weil mir so was viel zu blöde ist und ich dafür mein Job habe. Doch eins noch, zur Kerbwirkung: der Riss ist definitiv nicht am Absatz im Steuerrohr entstanden, sondern am Bund!
Also, lassen wir es mal bei schönen Rahmen, die leider mal in Ruhestand gehen müssen.
Gruss, Paul
ps: dein schwarzer Rahmen ist geil! wüsche ihm ein langes Leben!


----------



## redsandow (3. April 2007)

???wie jetzt?hat die NASA doch was mit dem zaskar zu tun???


----------



## Manni1599 (4. April 2007)

Ja.

Nachdem die NASA das Zaskar erstmalig ausgiebig getestet hatte, wurde verkündet: Jetzt können wir den Weltraum erforschen. In echt.


----------



## HimoRoyden (4. April 2007)

RE: Danke für die Glückwünsche! Freut mich. Von mir aus können wir das stecken lassen. Und ich fühle mich bestimmt nicht angegriffen - aber bin halt auch vom Fach - aber kein Werkstoffspezialist. 

Und he, auch ein Fahrrad ist ein tehn. sehr komplexes Gebilde. Und wenn es um Sicherheit geht, müssen eben gewisse Aspekte betrachtet werden. Nichts weiter habe ich getan. Wie auch immer wer auch immer das so oder anders sieht. Einfach nur, weil ich schon vieles brechen gesehen hab. Life first - und einen Rahmenbruch bei einer holprigen schnellen Abfahrt is eben schon arg...

Wir können Diskussionen fachlicher Art gerne weiterführen und uns argumentativ überzeugen - Reviermarkieren und schlaues Halbwissen weitergeben hat damit nichts zu tun. Ich denke wir haben beide unsere Erfahrungen - wenn auch vermutlich in unterschiedlichen Gewerben.

Die NASA hat damit auch nix zu tun. Aufm Mond Radeln wäre aber sicher lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

Eine ähnliche Diskussion findet auch im Classic-Forum statt. Dort werden auch verschiedene Varianten durchgesprochen. Die Frage ist nur, ob es sich bei einem Avalanche lohnt (bitte für diese Äußerung nicht schlagen, ich finde es auch zum   ). Im Classisc-Forum ist es ein Manitou FS-Rahmen der auch einen Riss im Steuerkopf hat.

Hier der Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264025&highlight=manitou+schwei%DFen


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2007)

Ach ja, versus! Auch von mir noch mein herzlichstes Beileid. Das war so ein schöner Bock!   Aber dann bekommt er ja jetzt sicher nen angemessenen Platz in der guten Stube! Außerdem: Sehen wir mal das positive: Endlich brauchst du mal keine Ausrede um dir ein neues GT aufzubauen...
Als ich die Bilder das erste Mal gesehen hab, bin ich erstmal ganz schnell in den Keller gehirscht und wie Rumpelstielzchen um meine beiden Rahmen rumgesprungen und hab sie nach irgendwelchen Rissen abgesucht - ich hatte schon ein wenig Angst...


----------



## versus (4. April 2007)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Sehen wir mal das positive: Endlich brauchst du mal keine Ausrede um dir ein neues GT aufzubauen...



  genau richtig ! wenn es auch immer noch schmerzt wie das teil mit ausgebauter gabel und hängenden züge am montagständer hängt...



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Als ich die Bilder das erste Mal gesehen hab, bin ich erstmal ganz schnell in den Keller gehirscht und wie Rumpelstielzchen um meine beiden Rahmen rumgesprungen und hab sie nach irgendwelchen Rissen abgesucht - ich hatte schon ein wenig Angst...



habe auch gleich alle anderen räder gecheckt. bei lackierten rahmen sieht man es schneller, da der lack mit reisst, aber bei bb...
dass ich es bemerkt hatte war reines glück! wenn ich den steuersatz nicht gewechselt hätte  

komme übrigens eben vom arzt, der mir *HEUTE* bescheinigt hat, das mein schlüsselbeinbruch vom *8. OKTOBER* nun ausgeheilt und zusammengewachsen ist:
"sie können jetzt wieder alles machen, ausser nochmal drauf fallen"


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> HEUTE *bescheinigt hat, das mein schlüsselbeinbruch vom 8. OKTOBER nun ausgeheilt und zusammengewachsen ist:
> "sie können jetzt wieder alles machen, ausser nochmal drauf fallen" *


*

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. Dann steht der diesjährigen Rad-Saison nichts mehr im Wege.  Solche Nachrichten bei diesem Wetter erfreuen das Bikerherz*


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> komme übrigens eben vom arzt, der mir *HEUTE* bescheinigt hat, das mein schlüsselbeinbruch vom *8. OKTOBER* nun ausgeheilt und zusammengewachsen ist:
> "sie können jetzt wieder alles machen, ausser nochmal drauf fallen"


 
Glückwunsch! Na dann nix wie ab auf den roten Teufel und eine extra Runde durch den Forst geritten!


----------



## versus (4. April 2007)

danke !!! 
endlich mal wieder richtig ausreiten, wobei in den urlaub darf nur der renner mit, aber dann...


----------



## jopo (4. April 2007)

Hi Versus, ich hätte da vielleicht eine Lösung für das Steuerrohr. Wenn sich was lockert, einfach die Schraube ein bischen fester anziehen. Hält wie Pech und Schwefel, sieht auch so aus! jopo


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. April 2007)




----------



## versus (5. April 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Hi Versus, ich hätte da vielleicht eine Lösung für das Steuerrohr. Wenn sich was lockert, einfach die Schraube ein bischen fester anziehen. Hält wie Pech und Schwefel, sieht auch so aus! jopo



  danke für den tipp jopo, aber ich habe es inzwischen ganz gut mit isolierband und einem kabelbinder hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (5. April 2007)

Ups, habe jetzt erst den Thread gelesen.

Mein Beileid. Ich habe nicht umsonst damals den Thread hier eröffnet      LINK


----------



## versus (5. April 2007)

stimmt! hatte ich mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnert...


----------



## KONI-DU (5. April 2007)

....mmmhhhh, hab mich ein bißchen doof ausgedrückt.
Wollte eigentlich nur sagen, ich weiß wie schei$e man sich dann fühlt.


----------



## versus (5. April 2007)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ....mmmhhhh, hab mich ein bißchen doof ausgedrückt.



habs schon richtig verstanden


----------



## salzbrezel (23. April 2007)

Soooooooooooo...

Jetzt ist es auch mir passiert. Mein Zaskar Race ist gerissen. An der Schweißnaht zwischen Oberrohr und Steuerrohr schlängelt sich ein Riss, der auch schon ins Oberrohr übergeht. Sehr traurig, Da es mein erstes GT gewesen ist und ja auch die tolle blau-gelbe Lackierung hatte.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall tottraurig, die ersten Leichenfledderer waren auch schon da. Das ist zwar sehr bedrückend, hält aber wenigstens die finanziellen Schaden in Grenzen.

Hier ein Bild aus besseren Tagen, letztes Jahr auf dem Brocken:


----------



## AirZonk! (23. April 2007)

da der riss längs verläuft und nicht quer:

rohrschelle drum, ordentlich anziehen, und weiter gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (23. April 2007)

> da der riss längs verläuft und nicht quer



Doch, er verläuft quer mit einem Längsausleger. Da ist wohl nichts mehr zu machen. Selbst wenn ich ihn schweißen lassen könnte, an dieser Stelle ist es mit etwas zu haarig. 

Gruß...


----------



## AirZonk! (23. April 2007)

war auch nur spass mit der rohrschelle.... an der stelle wäre von der höhe her sowieso nicht genug platz....

mein beileid!


----------



## hakki99 (23. April 2007)

@salzbrezel

Der Rahmen ist doch eig. noch "ziemlich" NEU.....
Mein Beileid aber.

Kannst du vielleicht ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen ?
Gruß
hakki99


----------



## salzbrezel (23. April 2007)

Der Rahmen ist ein 2001er Modell. Neu ist relativ, ich habe den gebraucht von einem Freund gekauft, der mit Lizenz fährt und den Rahmen etwa 3 Jahre fuhr. Das ergibt bei seiner Fahrweise locker 60000km. Dann habe ich den Rahmen gekauft und bin in den letzten 2,5 Jahren knappe 10000km damit gefahren. Ich denke bei der Kilometerleistung kann man nicht meckern. 
Eigentlich hatte ich ihn letztes jahr schon abgeschrieben, weil er aus dem Bereich des Sitzrohres furchtbar geknackt hat. Das war allerdings mit einer 400er Sattelstütze zu beheben.
Bilder sind im Moment schwierig, bei meiner Kamera ist das ganze zu unscharf. Ich habs versucht, man erkennt leider nichts. Ich versuche mal eine bessere aufzutreiben, die das etwas schärfer hinbekommt.

Glücklicherweise habe ich mir den gleichen Rahmen letztes Jahr nochmal ersteigert. Dieser war eigentlich nur noch mein Winter und Schlammrad. Trotzdem war ich damit noch im November zu Höhenmeterschrubben am Gardasee. Nicht auszumahlen was passiert wäre, wenn er auf der Tremalzo- oder Altissimo-Bergabstrecke gerissen wäre


----------



## salzbrezel (23. April 2007)

Ein Versuch ist es wert, ich reiche bessere nach:


----------



## cleiende (23. April 2007)

Mann, ca. 70.000 km, davon 60.000 unter jemandem der das Rad sehr intensiv genutzt hat. Irgendwann geht alles kaputt. Auch wenn es schade ist.


----------



## Kint (23. April 2007)

mein beileid...mal schauen wie lange mein geschundenes zaskar unter mir (  ) durchhält....


----------



## salzbrezel (23. April 2007)

Na klar war es abzusehen, dass der rahmen nicht ewig hält. Die Kilometerleistung ist sehr beeindrucked, das machen nicht viele Rahmen mit. Trotzdem bin ich doch sehr traurig, das war kein schöner Tag heute...

Vom Plan alle Teile zu verscherbeln bin ich wieder ab. Auch wenn ich geschlagen werde... Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, ich liebäugele ja mit dem hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130102397359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

Für mich fast so Kult wie ein Zaskar, eine ebenfalls ausgefallene Rahmenform, das wäre was.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. April 2007)

Mein Beileid.


----------



## cleiende (23. April 2007)

Richtig Kult ist da die Ti-Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Richtig Kult ist da die Ti-Version.



Klick


----------



## Kint (23. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Na klar war es abzusehen, dass der rahmen nicht ewig hält. Die Kilometerleistung ist sehr beeindrucked, das machen nicht viele Rahmen mit. Trotzdem bin ich doch sehr traurig, das war kein schöner Tag heute...
> 
> Vom Plan alle Teile zu verscherbeln bin ich wieder ab. Auch wenn ich geschlagen werde... Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, ich liebäugele ja mit dem hier:
> 
> ...



warum nicht einfach alle parts umsetzen wenn du eh nen zweiten hast ?


----------



## salzbrezel (23. April 2007)

> warum nicht einfach alle parts umsetzen wenn du eh nen zweiten hast ?



Na, das zweite ist doch auch aufgebaut... das war mein beitrag beim Wettbewerb. Ist mittlerweile etwas unter 11Kg angelangt, aber mir fÃ¼rs verheizen im Schlamm/Winter zu schade. DafÃ¼r hatte ich das.
Deswegen denke ich ja nach, die Teile zB an einem Corratec zu recyclen ;-)
Ist halt doof, wenn Teile im Wert von 800â¬ rumfliegen, da kann ich auch fÃ¼r 100â¬ einen Rahmen kaufen und die Teile fahren.

Das Ti-Bow mag ich Ã¼brigens nicht so sonderlich. Ich finde das Bow-Design durch die dicken Alu-Rohre stimmiger, als Ti-Version ist es irgendwie zu filigran.

GruÃ...


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

hallo salzbrezel,

zunächst mal mein herzlichstes beileid ! ! ! 



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ist halt doof, wenn Teile im Wert von 800 rumfliegen, da kann ich auch für 100 einen Rahmen kaufen und die Teile fahren.



den gedanken hatte ich auch schon, aber irgendwie habe ich es noch nicht übers herz bekommen das avalanche auszuschlachten und warte nun einfach ab, bis ich die teile wirklich an adäquaten ersatz umschrauben kann.



salzbrezel schrieb:


> Deswegen denke ich ja nach, die Teile zB an einem Corratec zu recyclen ;-)
> 
> Das Ti-Bow mag ich übrigens nicht so sonderlich. Ich finde das Bow-Design durch die dicken Alu-Rohre stimmiger, als Ti-Version ist es irgendwie zu filigran.



die grundsätzliche konstruktion der bow-rahmen fand ich schon immer schlüssig und interessant, aber optisch wars nie so mein ding.

zum thema andere mütter und deren schöne töchter: ich äuge ja auch schon in diverse richtungen (klein, rocky mountain...) v.a. seit zaskars und ähnliche für mein empfinden momentan wieder recht teuer bei ebay weg gehen  
ALLERDINGS immer noch kein vergleich zu den preisen für ein vertex, oder attitude


----------



## Thomthom (24. April 2007)

Hi! Wg. fremde Töchter...Corra...Ein ungefragter Tip: Unabhängig der kurvigen Bogenform gibt es in der täglichen Nutzung folgendes zu bedenken:
-läßt sich noch schlechter schultern , als ein Rocky Blizzard
-nur 1 Flaschenhalter
-nur mit längsten Sattelstützen fahren, wg. Steifigkeit und Bruchvermeidung
-geringe Rahmenseitensteifigkeit, Flex der "Sitzstreben" beim Fahren im Sitzen, so das Felge an Bremsbeläge streift.


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

um beim (off topic-) andere-mütter-thema zu bleiben - wäre sowas zu verzeihen  : 





ist bei mir ums eck ! und dazu die roten anbauteile...


----------



## alf2 (24. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> um beim (off topic-) andere-mütter-thema zu bleiben - wäre sowas zu verzeihen  :


Ist natürlich unverzeilich. Aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich vor kurzem auch einen Vertex, in der Absicht untreu zu werden, probegefahren bin. 
War dann aber eh zu teuer und mein eigentlicher Favorit von Rocky wäre das Blizzard.


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

richtig, das blizzard ist auch ein tolles, aber bei mir spielt bei diesem aufbau eben das gewicht eine rolle und deshalb solls wenn schon ein vertex werden.


----------



## Kint (24. April 2007)

unverzeihlich. der schwatte in der uk bucht war dir zu teuer ? 90 und kein chainsuck ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> unverzeihlich. der schwatte in der uk bucht war dir zu teuer ? 90 und kein chainsuck ?



waaaas  ???
ich war doch im urlaub und durfte nur sporadisch ("wir haben UUUURLAUUUB  ") ins netz !

ich werde vielleicht nochmal meine signatur ändern und darum bitten mich auf alle bike dieser art hinzuweisen. 

90 - auf den schock mache ich mir jetzt ein hacklberg urhell auf (mitbringsel ausm urlaub  )


----------



## Kint (24. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> waaaas  ???
> ich war doch im urlaub und durfte nur sporadisch ("wir haben UUUURLAUUUB  ") ins netz !
> 
> ich werde vielleicht nochmal meine signatur ändern und darum bitten mich auf alle bike dieser art hinzuweisen.
> ...



hab ich doch - per pm...waren so drei auktionen....der rahmen wars:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GT-zaskar-mou...ryZ22679QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sach doch wennze in urlaub gehst - kann man doch alles araangieren...


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

tja schade! der wär schon was gewesen...

beim nächsten urlaub werde ich vertretung beantragen ;-)


----------



## salzbrezel (25. April 2007)

> Hi! Wg. fremde Töchter...Corra...Ein ungefragter Tip: Unabhängig der kurvigen Bogenform gibt es in der täglichen Nutzung folgendes zu bedenken:
> -läßt sich noch schlechter schultern , als ein Rocky Blizzard
> -nur 1 Flaschenhalter
> -nur mit längsten Sattelstützen fahren, wg. Steifigkeit und Bruchvermeidung
> -geringe Rahmenseitensteifigkeit, Flex der "Sitzstreben" beim Fahren im Sitzen, so das Felge an Bremsbeläge streift.



Aller Warnungen zum Trotz...
Ich habe das Corratec ersteigert! Mal ganz objektiv, diese Konstruktion kann überhaupt nicht steif sein. Aber das ist mir ja alles bewusst, ich stehe einfach auf unverwechselbare Optik. Und neben den GTs haben eben die Bows genau so etwas besonderes! 
Dieser 08/15-Einheitsbrei á la Cube, Ghost, Stevens, Canyon und wie diese Pseudomarken alle heißen kommt mir einfach nicht ins Haus 

Aber ich verspreche... das Bike ist zum verheizen, mein Herz hängt an meinen  GTs!!!!

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Aller Warnungen zum Trotz...
> Ich habe das Corratec ersteigert!



das ging ja mal fix mit dem ersatz und für den preis hast du sicher keinen fehler gemacht - ausserdem kann ich jetzt alle skrupel vergessen  

vielleicht kannst du den aufbau und die erfahrungswerte trotz markenwechsel hier posten (wollte eigentlich schon lange mal einen "was fahrt ihr sonst noch so"-thread eröffnen...). würde mich interessieren was der bogen in benutz kann.


----------



## salzbrezel (25. April 2007)

> ausserdem kann ich jetzt alle skrupel vergessen



Ich liebe diese Argumentation, ich verfahre nämlich genauso. Wenn andere auch viel Geld ausgeben hat man gleich ein viel besseres Gewissen! Allerdings wird das Rocky bestimmt kein Schnäppchen 

Den Aufbau wollte ich eigentlich auch recht schnell hinter mich bringen und damit schon mal den ein oder anderen Marathon fahren. Dann kann ich ja mal den Vergleich Bow/Zaskar bringen. Werde die Bilder auch gerne posten. Die Idee mit dem "was fahrt ihr sonst noch"-Thread ist übrigens spitze! 

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (25. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ist bei mir ums eck ! und dazu die roten anbauteile...



Sag mal, ist der nicht ein bisschen klein für dich?
Ich habe einen 17,5er probegefahren und der hat perfekt gepasst. Mein bravado ist bei beinahe identischen Geometriedaten ein 16er.

Daraus schließe ich dass du bei Rocky einen 19" brauchst.


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

kann schon sein! kenne mich mit der rocky geometrie nicht aus.
ich habe schon nach den längen (ober- und sitzrohr) gefragt, aber noch keine antwort erhalten.


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

habe eben mal in den katalogen gestöbert: 
das 17,5er von ´95 hat ein 56cm oberrohr, was etwa einen cm kürzer ist als bei meinem 18" avalanche.





davon ausgehend, dass das mein kurz und schnell rad werden soll, klingt das so, als würde es passen...

weiss denn jemand wie bei rocky die rahmenhöhe gemessen wird ?
das steht leider nirgends...


----------



## cleiende (25. April 2007)

eieiei, gibt es da nicht ein Unterforum?


----------



## versus (25. April 2007)

bei einem trauerfall ist alles erlaubt ;-)


----------



## tofu1000 (28. April 2007)

So. Auf diesem Wege auch von mir noch ein verspätetes herzliches Beileid, salzbrezel und viel Spaß mit dem "Bogen". Das macht mich ja schon ein bisschen nervös... Ich hoffe, wenn ich es irgendwann mal geschafft habe, das verwahrloste Stück 6061 in meinem Keller fahrfertig zu bekommen, dass es mir nicht gleich unterm Kotkernwerfer zusammenbricht wenn ich es reite. Und zum Ausflug in andere Fabrikat-Gefilde: Da gibts bei der Marine nen netten Spruch: Du kannst in so vielen Häfen einlaufen, aber nur in einem bist du zuhaus....


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Mai 2007)

So´n Mist, jetzt hat es mich auch getroffen. Beim Outpost meiner Frau ist das Innenlager schrott, ich also auf zum Bikedealer meines vertrauens und ein neues geholt, passte aber nicht, das Gewinde auf der Kettenbalttseite ist verkehrt. Als ich es Umstauschen wollte kam die Ernüchterung: Das Innenlager hat einen "Französischen Standart" (?) und der wird seit etwa 10 Jahren nicht mehr von Shimano hergestellt. Was nun?
Stellt irgendwer noch diese Innenlager (mind. Deore) her oder hat jemand ein kleinen rahmen übrig (16") gerne auch Alu.


----------



## cleiende (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Schau mal beim Brügelmann rein, die haben fast Alles.
Gruss,

cleiende



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> So´n Mist, jetzt hat es mich auch getroffen. Beim Outpost meiner Frau ist das Innenlager schrott, ich also auf zum Bikedealer meines vertrauens und ein neues geholt, passte aber nicht, das Gewinde auf der Kettenbalttseite ist verkehrt. Als ich es Umstauschen wollte kam die Ernüchterung: Das Innenlager hat einen "Französischen Standart" (?) und der wird seit etwa 10 Jahren nicht mehr von Shimano hergestellt. Was nun?
> Stellt irgendwer noch diese Innenlager (mind. Deore) her oder hat jemand ein kleinen rahmen übrig (16") gerne auch Alu.


----------



## Kint (6. Mai 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> So´n Mist, jetzt hat es mich auch getroffen. Beim Outpost meiner Frau ist das Innenlager schrott, ich also auf zum Bikedealer meines vertrauens und ein neues geholt, passte aber nicht, das Gewinde auf der Kettenbalttseite ist verkehrt. Als ich es Umstauschen wollte kam die Ernüchterung: Das Innenlager hat einen "Französischen Standart" (?) und der wird seit etwa 10 Jahren nicht mehr von Shimano hergestellt. Was nun?
> Stellt irgendwer noch diese Innenlager (mind. Deore) her oder hat jemand ein kleinen rahmen übrig (16") gerne auch Alu.



französischer standard kennsch net. sind die überhaupt in der lage nen anständigen stand....  

ne im ernst mein 16incher bravado hatte auch was lsutiges. damals wurde wohl die lagerschale die den flansch hat links eingedreht. (!) sprich jeder 18 jährige durchschnitts zeg mechaniker würde heute mindestens ne halbe stunde vor dewm rahmen stehen mit nem aktuellen lx innenlager und nicht wissen was er tun soll. guck mal ob das gewinde sich nur in der richtung unterscheidet ( rechts / linksgewinde) oder ob s tatsächlich nen anderes maß sprich steigung windung etc hat. mal nen bissle rumrpobieren bevor man nen rahmen in die tonne kloppt. 

und versus guck mal hier da wirds professionellgemacht - aber bei deinen ausmassen ( vom riss) wirds wohl eher schwierig mit der reparatur - aber is trotzdem spannend...:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272086


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> aber bei deinen ausmassen ( vom riss)


 bin jetzt kurz erschrocken...

interessant ist der bericht aber trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihrs!

Freudig erregt komme ich grade von einem Metallbauer zurück...
Ihr wisst ja, dass ich dachte, dass mein Zaskar gerissen sei. Die Bilder gibts ja hier zwei Seiten vorher. Ein Freund hatte mich dann überzeugt, den Riss einfach bei einem Metallbauer schweißen zu lassen und aus dem Rahmen ein Stadtrad aufzubauen. ich dachte, das sei allemal besser als den Rahmen im Keller vergammeln zu lassen. 
Also habe ich mich heute auf den Weg gemacht, und ein Angestellter war auch bereit, mir das zu schweißen. Nach dem Sandstrahlen kam dann aber die Überraschung:

Das ist kein Riss, sondern eine recht seltsame, dünne "Vertiefung". Der Metallbauer meinte auch, dass das auf keinen Fall ein Riss sei, obwohl auch er vorher von überzeugt war. Auf jeden Fall ist diese Kerbe nicht durch das Metall durch sondern nur oberflächlich.

Ich bin wirklich sehr glücklich, dass er mir doch noch etwas erhalten bleibt 
Ärgerlich ist allerdings, dass ich ja schon Ersatz gekauft habe.
Aber besser so, als ein kaputtes Zassi, ich will mich nicht beschweren!

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Mai 2007)

Ist doch super, endlich mal ne gute Nachricht!


----------



## Kruko (21. Mai 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  

So bleibt der Ruf des Zaskars doch erhalten Auf weitere viele Kilometer


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das ist kein Riss, sondern eine recht seltsame, dünne "Vertiefung". Der Metallbauer meinte auch, dass das auf keinen Fall ein Riss sei, obwohl auch er vorher von überzeugt war. Auf jeden Fall ist diese Kerbe nicht durch das Metall durch sondern nur oberflächlich.



super ! glückwunsch !
ich hoffe, dass mein ersatz demnächst aus GB eintrudelt !


----------



## bofh (21. Mai 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Nach dem Sandstrahlen kam dann aber die Überraschung:
> 
> Das ist kein Riss, sondern eine recht seltsame, dünne "Vertiefung". Der Metallbauer meinte auch, dass das auf keinen Fall ein Riss sei, obwohl auch er vorher von überzeugt war. Auf jeden Fall ist diese Kerbe nicht durch das Metall durch sondern nur oberflächlich.


Es kann nicht immer regnen.  

Ich freu mich mit Dir.

E.


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2007)

der gelbe ersatz kam gestern an  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3720423&postcount=1659


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2007)

wusste jetzt gar nicht so recht, ob das in den auktionswarner, den rasta-zaskar, oder eben hier rein soll:

es ist da - der gelbe ersatz für das avalanche  

ich liebe die momente wo so ein karton vor einem steht




top verpackung













kein kratzerchen, nicht mal an der kettenstrebe:




im aufbau:




habe es mal mit allen teilen ausser den schaltzügen gewogen und komme auf 9,6kg !


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2007)

Schönes Teil und auch noch ohne Kratzer aber Ich dachte der wäre gelb gewesen!

....womit Klemmst bei dem die Stütze? ist das ne normale Schraube oder was spezielles?


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2007)

Hy Volker,

der sieht ja wirklich spitze aus Sei froh, dass ich etwas zu groß für den Rahmen bin 

Ich wünsch Dir beim weiteren Aufbau viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (23. Mai 2007)

Schickes Teil! Der Lack sieht ja deutlich schärfer aus als auf dem ebay-Foto! Da fällt mir auch schon wieder der Spruch ein: Bitte nicht am Lack lecken...


----------



## versus (23. Mai 2007)

danke ich bin auch begeistert, v. a. vom zustand !



GT-Musa schrieb:


> Schönes Teil und auch noch ohne Kratzer aber Ich dachte der wäre gelb gewesen!



gt nennt die farbe dark orange, wobei es dark yellow besser treffen würde.
es ist ein dunkles maisgelb. die fotos sind in der dämmerung entstanden und hauen in sachen farbton nicht ganz hin.



GT-Musa schrieb:


> ....womit Klemmst bei dem die Stütze? ist das ne normale Schraube oder was spezielles?



das ist ne ganz normale klemmschraube wie bei den meisten rennradrahmen. ich werde aber einen roten salsa-spanner verbauen  

ich hoffe am w.e. schon die erste tour damit zu machen

@gt heini: bin ich, aber du bekommst ja nun adäquaten ersatz


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> @gt heini: bin ich, aber du bekommst ja nun adäquaten ersatz




Kein Ersatz!! 

Nachwuchs nennt man das


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Mai 2007)

> das ist ne ganz normale klemmschraube wie bei den meisten rennradrahmen.



Okay...Danke!!


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

so, das insel-zaskar ist fertig:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3738504&postcount=3346


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Mai 2007)

Schick geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2008)

Gleiches Bild- anderer Rahmen 

und das obwohl er eigentlich neu ist













Je ein Riss von unten und von oben


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2008)

Tja, frz. Wertarbeit.

Sagt der Renaultfahrer


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

wie bekommt man denn das überhaupt hin ?
wollte da jemand einen 1 1/8-steuersatz reinhämmern ???

hat er sich schon geäussert?


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2008)

Leider noch nicht. Ich hatte mich heute mittag schon so sehr gefreut. War schon gedanklich auf dem Weg nach Kassel um eine Gabel, Steuersatz und ein Innenlager zu kaufen. Rest wäre alles noch vorhanden. Und dann so etwas.  

Das schlimme ist, dass er nicht mehr viel hat


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja echt Schade! Das ist schon extrem ärgerlich, man freut sich auf das Teil wie Bolle, um dann das festzustellen, was der Mensch in Frankreich hätte feststellen müssen. Hoffentlich bekommst Du Ersatz.


----------



## Boramaniac (27. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> bevor ich den schweissen lasse hänge ich ihn wirklich lieber in der wekstatt an die wand.



auch mein Beileid soll dich begleiten....


----------

